

ElBaradei Follows the Steps of Obama & AlQaeda’s Al-Zawahri With Online Debate  - 3gff
http://arabcrunch.com/2010/05/online-qa-egypts-presidential-hopeful-elbaradei-follows-the-steps-of-alqaedas-al-zawahri-obama.html
Nobel Peace Prize Winner ElBaradei and Former director of the International Atomic Energy Agency is taking another step in social media to engage more Egyptians in his bid to over take the presidential seat form the current Egyptian president Hosni Mubarak. http://ask.elbarad3i.com/ a domain which redirects to Google Moderator site in Arabic...
======
3gff
It seems social media will help change the political seen in the Arab world?

